# JET Mini VS for almost same price as TCL Pro VS



## JimGo (Aug 15, 2006)

Bargain Humidors has a link to a JET Mini VS lathe  that you can access here.  The link takes you to Amazon, where the lathe is listed at $306.54.  However, Amazon is currently running a $25 off deal if you spend more than $199 and enter code HI25SUMR at check out.  That brings the cost down to about $281 for the JET Mini, which is only about $40 more than the TCL Pro VS from PSI.  Oh, and the JET has free shipping, where PSI charges you $40 for shipping.  So they actually come out to be about the same price.  I have one of the non-VS TCL Pro's  and have been happy with it, but given the rave reviews the JET gets here at IAP, if I were looking to upgrade to a VS, this would be REALLY tempting.

Just thought I'd pass this along.

----
Sorry, just realized that I put this in the Finishing forum.  Not sure why I did!  If any of the mod's want to move this to Casual Conversation, that's fine by me.


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Jim.

I for one can attest that Jet mini VS is a super sweet machine and I highly recommend it. [^]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2006)

The Jet mini VS is the lathe I use "on-the-road" for demos.  I can't say enough GOOD about it.

Hopefully the guys that saw me this weekend and were inquiring about a lathe took my advice, will join IAP and will find this thread!!!!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 15, 2006)

Okay, so how can I buy lathe #3 w/o LOML making me sleep in the shop for the next year?[?]

BTW, the non-VS is showing at $249 and the same deals apply as above. That puts the non-VS model at just over what I paid for my used Delta. [:0]

Dang, this is tempting!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link Jim.  For anyone who has this lathe, what are the speed ranges for each set of pulleys?  Will it go 500 to at least 2000 without switching pulleys?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Okay, so how can I buy lathe #3 w/o LOML making me sleep in the shop for the next year?[?]



And this is a problem? []


----------



## thewishman (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Okay, so how can I buy lathe #3 w/o LOML making me sleep in the shop for the next year?[?]
> 
> BTW, the non-VS is showing at $249 and the same deals apply as above. That puts the non-VS model at just over what I paid for my used Delta. [:0]
> ...



Billy, I can store the new lathe in my garage for as long as you need to keep it a secret...


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2006)

And to think I got my Jet mini VS model from Amazon at a bit less than $200 (after all the rebates)...no shipping!!!  [^]

Sorry can't resist.  [}][}][}] 

Billy, I too can hold it for you...it might get a bit dusty though [][}]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 15, 2006)

You guys are both so very kind. Thanks for the offer, but if I decide to order I think I'll just take my chances.[]


----------



## thewishman (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />And to think I got my Jet mini VS model from Amazon at a bit less than $200 (after all the rebates)...no shipping!!!  [^]
> 
> Sorry can't resist.  [}][}][}]
> ...



<u><b>I</b></u> would make sure to cover it with fresh shavings every day!


----------



## emackrell (Aug 15, 2006)

Good gouge JimGo, thanks for posting!  

cheers  Eileen


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2006)

Stan,

I use only the highest speed pulley.  It turns at just under 4000 rpm (3750?) and I sand at about 1000.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Ed.  I like to apply CA at 500 or less, sand around 1000, and turn at 2000 to 3000.  Just wondering if this was possible on the same set of pulleys.


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2006)

Stan,

Mine is set at the mid set of pulleys and I do all my finishing there.  Sorry but I have no idea what the range is...all I know is that it works great []

Note for actual turning, I still use the 1236 then use the mini for finishing.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2006)

stan,

If you don't try to put the CA on at 1000 RPM, how you ever gonna know what it TASTES like?????????????????????

[][][][]


Seriously, I don't know if there is a pulley for that range and the lathe is buried in the trailer, so I can't really look until the next show.  If you don't get an answer, send me an e-mail early Friday to remind me to look when we are unloading Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks guys.  You just convinced me to take advantage of this offer!  I forgot that someone had given me an Amazon gift certificate, too; came out to even less!  Only down side is that Amazon currently projects that the lathe won't be here until the end of the month!

I'll probably be listing my TurnCrafter Pro (non-VS) here in a few weeks if anyone is interested. []


----------



## vick (Aug 15, 2006)

Well if you are going to get the lathe might as well spring for the extension bed
http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=B000063XIC
Only $49
I have considered picking it up several times at that price.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />Well if you are going to get the lathe might as well spring for the extension bed
> http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=B000063XIC
> Only $49
> I have considered picking it up several times at that price.



There's a man that is gonna turn some LOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG pens!

Accomodates about 20" without an extension.[][][]
Don't Forget the pictures, Mike!!


----------



## JimGo (Aug 15, 2006)

I have the extension bed for my TC Pro in my attic.  Wanted to see if it would fit the Jet before I bought the Jet extension, but otherwise that's a good idea Mike.  Thanks!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2006)

TWO guys with LONG pens!!!


----------



## Tea Clipper (Aug 15, 2006)

I have the extension for my TCL Pro too - came in handy for the 12" pepper grinders I did.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Thanks for the link Jim.  For anyone who has this lathe, what are the speed ranges for each set of pulleys?  Will it go 500 to at least 2000 without switching pulleys?



Short answer, Stan, is no.

Speed ranges on the three pulleys are as follows:
500-1200
1100-2600 and
1700-3900.


----------



## meshel (Aug 16, 2006)

Stan (and all),

I would suggest buying the non-VS lathe if you ever turn anything larger than pens, since the lathe functions better (higher tourqe I think it's called- anyone?)

I find that changing speeds manualy is not so hard, and the price is much better, also buy the extension from amazon (free shipping makes this a sweet deal)

It's a great little lathe! highly recommended.

This is from a guy who lives in Israel, and carried this in his suitcase on the plane - shipping the lathe and extesnion to Israel any other way would have cost well over $300 (shipping only), and I was supposed to fly anyway.... Boy, was I overweight [8D]


----------



## JimGo (Aug 16, 2006)

How long ago was that Meshel?  Something tells me you wouldn't get a JET Mini on a U.S. or Israeli plane these days, especially in the passenger compartment.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jim.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification, I guess I am sanding at nearly 2000 RPM.  No wonder it doesn't take long!![][][][]


----------



## meshel (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />How long ago was that Meshel?  Something tells me you wouldn't get a JET Mini on a U.S. or Israeli plane these days, especially in the passenger compartment.


Last year, it was in the baggage compartment. when I arrived home I noticed that the duffle bag was opened, and then found a note saying that it was inspected (note was inside the bag).
Interesting method of security (checking your bags without you being there), In Israel when you want to board an outgoing flight they ask you to open the bag...


----------



## Dario (Aug 16, 2006)

Meshel,

You almost sounded like a Filipino going back home LOL.[]


----------



## meshel (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Meshel,
> 
> You almost sounded like a Filipino going back home LOL.[]



I did didn't I? []


----------



## OSCAR15 (Aug 18, 2006)

I love my Jet, but I don't have VS. On full size lathe it is critical.  I can't see the extra expense if you only turn pens.  Mine is set at secont highest speed, and I turn, sand and finish at same speed. Hadn't had any problem yet. Oscar


----------



## JimGo (Aug 18, 2006)

My lathe shipped yesterday! []  Unfortunately, it won't be here 'till next Friday!!! [}]


----------



## JimGo (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry, just realized that I put this in the Finishing forum. Not sure why I did! If any of the mod's want to move this to Casual Conversation, that's fine by me.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 18, 2006)

Jim Tools, etc. might work too.


----------

